# looking for a good speedcube



## bour1992 (Sep 23, 2008)

I need a new speedcube.

Till now I had a core 3x3 cube that makes a lot of pops and it is very slow.
I want to update it with a speedcube that will not make pops, it will be quick and i can do fingertricks.

Can you help me and give me some options?


----------



## pjk (Sep 23, 2008)

I'd suggest a Rubiks DIY. I recently bought one after trying other DIYs, and I seem to like the Rubiks DIY the best.


----------



## bour1992 (Sep 23, 2008)

I am not sure what model you suggest me.
You mean http://www.rubiks.com/Shop/Products/Rubiks%203x3%20Hex%20Packaging.aspx?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 23, 2008)

That's not a DIY
look for assembly kit on rubik's.com


----------



## bour1992 (Sep 23, 2008)

Then you mean http://www.rubiks.com/Shop/Products/Rubiks%203x3%20Assembly%20Cube%20with%20lube%20stickers.aspx?

I also found http://www.cube4you.com/332_Rubiks-3x3x3-Speed-Cube.html
but i don't know anything about that.

Please tell me your opinion.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 23, 2008)

yeah thats the one. The cube4you one is pretty good. My friend uses that as her main and she avg sub 18 nicely. Basically it is the same cube but the hardware for the Rubiks.com one will be either better or worse depending on preference compared to the cube4you one.


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 23, 2008)

I own the Rubiks Speedcube you posted.. it's my maincube since I lubed it.. it's very nice, you should buy it. It pops hardly ever and it's fast. It can't cut corners like a Type C but I can do better with the speedcube because the cubies are much better then the Type C cubies.


----------



## bour1992 (Sep 23, 2008)

Can I do fingertricks with both of them?


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 23, 2008)

for sure! The Rubiks Speedcube is the best! =)

I tightened the tension after I got it, because it was very loose, so don't be afraid. The center caps are also very easy to put out of the centers.


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 23, 2008)

btw. I improved from 36.xx to 30.11 in a week with it..


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 23, 2008)

This page has lots of information about different types of cubes:
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Cubes#Cubes

Most people say old Type A and Type D with old Type A core DIYs are the best. I've only used the Type D with old Type A core DIY so I wouldn't be a good source for advice...

And Swoncen, try not to double post. Please merge the two posts into one post. If you don't know how to delete your own post, go to here.


----------



## bour1992 (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't know about this rubiks speedcube but i had bought a assembled simple cube from a store and after about 2 days when i turned a layer it stuck in 45 degrees and some of its edge pieces fall away. It always happen when i try to solve this cube.

Is there any possibility that some of its piece will not stay in well in that cubes?


----------

